# surfs up



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

decent surfing today,,surfs up due to bad weather off back end of typhoon!!!


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

This thread needs some pictures.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> This thread needs some pictures.


as soon as i hit a wifi hotspot with phone


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> as soon as i hit a wifi hotspot with phone


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nice, seems like last week my youngest was about that age. He's 8 now, so I try to enjoy them as much as possible because I know soon enough he'll be off chasing girls halfway around the world. (if he's got any sense that is)

The beach looks like a nice spot to enjoy a San Miguel or even an umbrella drink or three.



Merry Christmas to y'all. Cheers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks nice Lefties. That one spot looks like diamond head "Hawaii".

You put up any Christmas lights yet his year. I have a few in the back upper patio, our Christmas this year is more focused on immediate family and no one else.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Looks nice Lefties. That one spot looks like diamond head "Hawaii".
> 
> You put up any Christmas lights yet his year. I have a few in the back upper patio, our Christmas this year is more focused on immediate family and no one else.


Does look a lot like diamond head
..that's why I took it marl


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> does look a lot like diamond head
> ..that's why i took it marl


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos. As you know Lefties, my wife and I had a three bedroom Nipa hut built there in Pundaquit back in the early 1980's. Back then, my buddy and I were the only kanos in the area. We spent a lot of our weekends and time off barbecuing, drinking San Migoo's, playing cribbage, exploring the area and watching the sunsets behind the Capones islands with our girlfriends. My buddy and I married those girls and are still happily married today some thirty years later. 

My wife is from San Antonio and we've gone back to visit. The last time we were there we were lucky to find a small 720sqm piece of property to build on. We plan to retire no later than 2017 and combined with my military time, I will have about 35 years of federal service. It's amazing to think we're about to go back right where we started from together some 35 years later. What a trip. 

I really appreciate this forum and all of you guys who contribute your knowledge and experiences. I've attached a photo showing another sunset of the same area Lefties calls home. See you there soon amigo.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Great picture Bluesdude.

:thumb:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Great picture Bluesdude.
> 
> :thumb:


Great pic


----------

